# Android Tablet PC 4.0 M729



## NaturalCoolE (Dec 19, 2012)

I have Windows XP. Am having problems with my new Android Tablet PC 4.0 M729.
Don't know how to get started with my network and settings for my calendar & my clock.
Have a Wi connection with comcast which I turned on and it says having problems connecting.
Don't know what to do first. This is my first tablet and I'm really confused. Do I have to sign up
for something like Google? Don't know what other information to give you. Can you help me?


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

Are you trying to connect to your wireless network? Is it encrypted? What calendar do you want to sync with? I don't know what you mean by your clock.


----------

